# Anhänger selber bauen



## thesnake (26. August 2012)

Hallo gemeinde ich hab jetzt ca 2std die suche genervt aber nichts passendes gefundenund hoffe das ich mit dem thema hier richtig drin bin !!

so ich wollt mir ein Anhänger für meine stadt-schl...e selber bauen nun wollte ich mal fragen ob hier einer sich schon die mühe gemacht hat oder die anhänger z.b. http://www.ebay.de/itm/400314083100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
dann doch lieber fertig gekauft hat !! so änlich stell ich mir selbst bau vor nur bin ich mir noch nicht so im klaren wie ich den ans bike bekomme ohne das ich eine steifes gespann habe was sich nicht mehr lenken lässt .

Lg Chris


----------



## potsdamradler (27. August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Lasten-Fahrräder-Schwerlast-Dreiräder-Anhänger-Christian-Kuhtz/dp/B004ZD770E

Wozu gibt's Anhängerkupplungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thesnake (27. August 2012)

hi potsdamradler

sorry mein fehler habe vergessen dazuzuschreiben das ich die 0815 kupplungen http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Anha...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item35bbcf2da3
nicht mag ich weis nicht ich kann den irgentie keine sympatie entgegen bringen !!! 

dennoch danke


----------



## DerJoe (27. August 2012)

Weber Kupplungen? Damit sind schon unzählige Fernreisende rund um die Welt gefahren. Dann sollten die den Ansprüchen für eine Stadtschlampe allemal genügen, oder?
https://www.weber-products.de/

Gute Ideen für einen Anhänger gibts hier. http://www.bike-buggy.com/ger/


----------



## thesnake (27. August 2012)

Danke Joe 

das ist doch mal cool die macht auch direkt ein zuverlässigen eindruck 

wollte eigentlich so kosten günstig wie möglich bleiben aber dank dir und der website habe ich grad voll die geile billige idee ich war mal ne ziet lang mit meinem vater Surfen und das gumigelenk zwischen board und mast müsste perfekt sein !! http://www.ebay.de/itm/150482714867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

jetzt noch ne starke Rohrschelle aussem baumarkt ein gewinde stift und ich hab mein gelenk am sattel stell ich mir supi vor ich mach mal bilder sobalt ich die teile habe und was gebastelt habe 

danke nochmal für die inspiration

Lg Chris


----------



## thesnake (6. September 2012)

Hallo gemeinde nachdem Joe mich auf eine geniale idee gebracht hatte und ich fleissig weiter überlegte wie ich den hänger bau meinte ein bekannter zu mir "warum bauste den nicht aus alu" meine antwort weil ich das nicht schweissen kann er "ICH ABER !!!" also koplette konstrucktion übern haufen geworfen wir bauen leichter und stabielr aus ALU !!! 

jetzt kommt das ABER iches soll vierkantrohr werden wegen der last jetzt die frage welche grösse der rohre
dieser  :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alu-Vierkantrohr-20-x-20-x-1-5mm-2m-3-43-m-Aluminium-/230714177384?pt=de_haus_garten_tierbedarf_v%C3%B6gel&hash=item35b7a2f768

oder dieser 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alu-Vierkant...?pt=Rohstoffe_Materialien&hash=item35bf046848

oder meint ihr noch mehr oder voll material ??? bilder folgen wens ans zusammen baun geht !!! werde mal schaun das ich mal ein bild meiner skizze einstelle 


Lg Chris


----------



## DerJoe (6. September 2012)

Vollmaterial ist nicht stabiler als Rohre. Und dieses 'Baumarkt-Alu' kannst du leider total vergessen, weil es meist von der Legierung her zu spröde ist und schnell rissig wird. Ich kenne das aus dem Modellbaubereich (mein 2.Hobby) und nichtmal dort ist es den Belastungen gewachsen.

Schau dich mal in den unendlichen Weiten des Internets um und vor allem, befasse dich, mit Absprache deines Bekannten, mal mit den Legierungen. Nicht jede ist gleich gut schweißbar bzw. ist unsinnig zu schweißen, wenn es danach nicht hitzebehandelt wird, um die Spannungen aus dem Material zu nehmen.


----------



## thesnake (6. September 2012)

hi joe ja modellbau kenn ich auch sehr gut nur mir hat da das standart alu gereicht um erlich zusein !!! aber hast schon recht habe direkt den ersten aus deinem link angeklickt und der hat die gleiche legierung wie der onkel in ebay 

aber ich denke wenn ich mir des bei dem http://www.ameco.de/seiten/aluminium/alu_rohre/alu_rohre_vorsatz.htm
bestelle sollte doch ein 30x30x2mm vierkantrohr für den ganzen rah,en reichen oder was meinste 

hab meine zeichnung mal überarbeitet (joar kuli aberis halt nur ne skizze) und werd mal morgen diese via bild hier einstellen damit du siehst wie ich mir das denke 

ach wenn ich verstrebe meinste eher nen X oder reichen einfache / aus ??? 

danke dir lieben gruss chris


----------



## Bener (6. September 2012)

Hallo,
Hab mir auch mal einen gebaut. Hier ist allerdings die erste Version zu erkennen. Mittlerweile viel kürzer und die Deichsel auch niedriger, so daß die Kupplung direkt über der Sattelstützenklemmung sitzt.
Gebaut aus Holz, verschraubt und verklebt, hinten ne alte Gabel und nen Rad aus nem Kinderfahrrad.
Mittlerweile ist die Holzolatte, auf der hire zum Testen eine Beladene Reisetasche liegt, durch eine Plastikbox mit Deckel ersetzt.
Kupplung ist von nem Kinderfahrrad-Nachläufer. Stichwort Trailgator.

Läuft gut, Abfahrten bis 45km/h sind drin, ohne daß es sich aufschaukelt. Ansonsten merkt man fast nichts vom Hänger, hab damit schon längere Touren gemacht. 

Kosten absolut gering. Gabel hatt ich, bissle Holz stand auch noch in der Garage. Nur die Kupplung mußt ich kaufen. Kann jeder Radhändler als Ersatzteil bestellen.



Longus von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr




Longus Kupplung von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr

Hier nach etwa 600 km in 4 1/2 Tagen, 500 Meter vorm Ziel. Auf dem Hänger (Hier Version 1.1, mittlerweile gibts 2.0) unter der Plane liegt nen Wanderrucksack mit Zelt, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Klamotten, Kocher und so weiter...
Bei Zeiten kommt mir nen "Reiserad" mit Scheibenbremsen ins Haus. RR ist ok, Abfahrten mit dem Gewicht sind aber "spannend" mit den RR-Bremsen!



Heimat von Daniel_Bener auf Flickr
Vielleicht inspiriert dich das ja?!

Grüße,
Bener


----------



## DerJoe (7. September 2012)

Schon mal über solche Schilder nachgedacht? 











Ne... jetzt mal im Ernst, Konstruktion ist simpel, zweckmäßig und lässt sich auf einer Tour überall leicht reparieren. Besser als geschweisstes Alu. Ich finds gut.


----------



## Bener (7. September 2012)

Hatte wirklich über solche Schilder nachgedacht, aber wie gesagt: aktuelle Version ist wesentlich kürzer und handlicher!

Besser als geschweißtes Alu? Durchaus, zumal ne Stichsäge, Akkuschrauber und Leim bei mir in der Garage rumschwirren, ne Möglichkeit Alu zu bearbeiten oder gar zu verschweißen allerdings nicht.

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (7. September 2012)

Aber wenn dir auf einer Tour wirklich mal was am Anhänger kaputt gehen sollte, kannst du es in jedem Dorf reparieren. Aber find mal einen, der Alu schweißen kann. 
Das ist einer der Gründe, warum sehr viele Fernreise-Radler noch immer auf Stahlrahmen bei ihren Rädern setzen. Stahl kann jeder Dorfschmied in der tiefsten Pampa schweißen. Bei Alu bleibt oft nur schienen und hoffen, dass das hält.
Und Holz? Notfalls tuts ne Dachlatte und ein paar Nägel, damit es weiter gehen kann.


----------



## thesnake (8. September 2012)

hi Bener

sieht wirklich einfach und simpel aus 

ich bau mir den in ersterline für das tranportieren meiner "kleinen" Modellbau buggy (1:8 Verbrenner) ausrüstung und zubehör zur rennstrecke und in 2. line für kleine transporte 

ich wollte schon bei alu bleiben und den hänger so konzipieren das er nicht so schnell hier und da mal kaputt geht aber geb dir da ganz klar recht mit holz haste da schnell mal was repariert und dein ROADTRAIN find ich auch geil was deine kupplung betrifft die habe ich auch nch im keller von meinem kleinen 

ich glaub ich werde heut mal im keller verschwinden ein bischen rumprobieren ihr bringt mich immer weider auf neue ideen 
aber so von der länge habe ich das auch vor !!! 

danke für die inspiration

Chris


----------



## thesnake (10. September 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen !!! 

so hier mal eine kleine skizze von mir wie er in etwa aussehn soll !! 






wegen dem gelenk was am hänger ist muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich das umsetzte aber sonst denke so wirdt er 

die frage ist nur verstrebe ich die ladefläche mit einem X oder lasse ich vom rad hinten bis vorne die Alu stange durchlaufen was meint ihr !!! 

Lg Chris


----------



## DerJoe (10. September 2012)

Ich würde dir das X empfehlen. Warum? Mit einem X reduzierst du eine mögliche Torsion. 
Bringst du die Versteifungen längs an, wie auf der Skizze, so kann sich der Anhänger der Länge nach Verdrehen. Folge wäre, dass deine Beladung nach links und rechts hin und her bewegt. Nur wenig, aber dieses Aufschaukeln kann sich doch bemerkbar machen.
Würdest du die Verstrebungen quer machen, so könnte sich die ganze Konstruktion durchbiegen, oder aber, sich wie eine Feder verhalten. Dein Anhänger könnte zum Springen oder Hüpfen neigen.
Durch das X umgehst du beides. Auch da ist wieder ans Alu zu denken. Alu mag solche Torsionskräfte gar nicht und ermüdet dann schneller strukturell. Gefahr bei dem X: Wenn es nicht sehr präzise gefertigt und geschweißt wird, kann es die ganze Konstruktion verziehen.

PS: Schau dir mal die Querlenker deines Buggys an. Die haben nicht umsonst eine X-Verstrebung.


----------



## thesnake (10. September 2012)

super danke für die klasse und ausfürliche antwort gensi werde ich sein
hab da so ein perfektionismuss wenn ich sachen selber baue  
danke dir Lg Chris


----------



## sigggi (11. September 2012)

Diesen habe ich 1996 gebaut.
Rahmen aus Rohr 15x1 luftdicht verschweisst damit von innen keine Korrosion mehr auftritt. 
Die Deichsel ist aus Rohr 18x1.
Das Hinterrad hat 20".
Die Ladefläche liegt 40mm unter der Achse des Hängerrades. Der Hänger läuft dadurch besser.
Ladefläche ist 1,5mm Alu.
Der Anhänger wiegt 6,5 Kilo.
Der selbstgebaute Packsack mit Rollverschluss ist aus einer alten LKW-Plane. Nach nunmehr über 15 Jahren müsste ich mal einen Neuen Packsack anfertigen.
Als später in Deutschland der BobYak auftauchte habe ich die Kupplung auf den Schnellspanner von BobYak umgerüstet. Vorher hatte ich eine ähnliche Kupplung. 

Der Anhänger diente schon als Kinderanhänger, wird immer wieder für alltägliche Besorgungen genutzt und natürlich auch für den Radurlaub.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWoh33y759Q"]Ruhrtalradweg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thesnake (12. September 2012)

Hi Siggi

erstmal Hut ab vor den 2 "kleinen". Das die sollch eine strecke radeln 

danek für das bild find ich cool kannste mir sagen wie du darmals das problem mit der kupplung und das am fahrrad festmache gelöst ??? 
haste da noch bilder oder kannste mir das irgentwie erklären ??? 
weil ich finde die lösung kupplung am hinterrad besser als am sattelrohr !!! 

Lg Chris


----------



## sigggi (12. September 2012)

thesnake schrieb:


> Hi Siggi
> 
> erstmal Hut ab vor den 2 "kleinen". Das die sollch eine strecke radeln
> 
> ...



In dem Video siehst Du ja auch den Anhänger. 
Meine V/max damit waren mal 65Km/h im Harz die Wendefurter Steige runter.

Kupplung am Sattelrohr ist Müll. Bei einer scharfen Bremsung hebt es dir das Hinterrad aus.
Meine damalige Kupplung habe ich eigentlich so gebaut wie es der BobYak heute hat. 
Einziger Unterschid war, die Kupplung mit dem Aufnahmezapfen wurde zwischen den Schnellspanner geklemmt. 
Als dann in Deutschland der Originalschnellspanner vom BobYak erhältlich war habe ich den benutzt.
Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch so machen. Besorg den Schnellspanner vom BobYak und baue deinen Anhänger danach.


----------



## thesnake (12. September 2012)

sigggi ich hab immer genau hingeschaut wenn du mit hänegr im bild warst !!! 

ja hät ja sein können wie genau wenn ich frage dar fhaste du das mit der enkung gelöst einfach rohr in rohr oder doch schon mit kugellager oder auf plastig laufen lassen ??? 

weist wo ich die steckachse herbekomme hab nur was aus england für 29 pfund !! 

aber ich danke dir 
Lg Chris


----------



## sigggi (12. September 2012)

thesnake schrieb:


> sigggi ich hab immer genau hingeschaut wenn du mit hänegr im bild warst !!!
> 
> ja hät ja sein können wie genau wenn ich frage dar fhaste du das mit der enkung gelöst einfach rohr in rohr oder doch schon mit kugellager oder auf plastig laufen lassen ???
> 
> ...



Keine Steckachse, nur ein Schnellspanner den gibt es z.B. bei Globetrotter.
Die Lenkung habe ich ähnlich einem Türscharnier gebaut. Also oben und unten ein Bolzen der in dem Rohr steckt, dazwischen zwei Messingscheiben.


----------



## bibi04 (19. Juli 2015)

Hier mal als Anregung und zur Ermutigung aller Tüflter und Bastler mein Selbstbauprojekt.

Herzstück ist eine ausgediente Transportkiste aus PP mit abnehmbarem Deckel, die ich noch rumliegen hatte. Wird heute noch z.B. als "Mares Taucherbox" angeboten. Die Box ist kein tragendes Teil, stützt aber mit der Vorderseite die Gelenke der Deichselaufnahme zusätzlich ab. Chassis und Deichsel sind aus Baumarkt-Aluprofilen, Beschläge und Ausfallenden aus 3,5 mm V2A-Blech.
Kosten ca. 120 EUR, plus die Kosten für die Box. Plus etliche abgerauchte Bohrer und Trennscheiben für V2A.
Ohne festen Bauplan, nur mit Augenmaß entwickelt. 
Habe ihn nun mehrere hundert km betrieben, Lasten bis ca. 30 kg steckt er weg, darüber wirds für den Fahrer etwas ungemütlich. Aber Gartenabfälle, Gasflasche, Einkäufe oder 2 - 3 Getränkekisten sind kein Problem.
Das Eigengewicht beträgt 8 kg.
Die Box ist flexibel und verformbar, so dass sie sich unförmigen Gegenständen in gewissen Grenzen anpassen kann. Allerdings passt dann der Deckel nicht mehr drauf.

Anhang anzeigen 405494





Die Sicherung der Ausfallenden der Deichsel auf dem Schnellspanner ist entscheidend. Nach einigem Rumprobieren ist es ein klappbarer Riegel geworden, der wiederum mit einem kleinen Karabiner verriegelt wird. 




Die Aussparung an der Rückseite der Box ermöglicht ein "Einrücken" des Rades und trägt zur Verringerung der Gesamtlänge bei.
Das Bodenchassis besteht aus einem Stück Alu-Richtlatte und Vierkant-Alu-Profilen.
Oben ist die Steck-Halterung für das Rücklicht erkennbar



Die Deichselaufnahmen sind als Gleitlager mit selbstsichernden V2A-Schrauben/Muttern und ordetlich Fett dazwischen ausgelegt. Die Gestaltung der Beschläge (Ausflexen und -feilen sowie das Biegen) gestalten sich für den Hobby-Handwerker als Herausforderung - V2A ist in dieser Hinsicht ein Teufelszeug. Dementsprechend grob sieht das Ergebnis aus. Funktioniert aber. 
Zur Erzeugung des L-förmigen Winkels zwischen Bodenchassis und Frontplatte wurden zwei Schichtholz-Regalwinkel verwendet, die in zugeschnittene Elemente einer ehemaligen Alu-Richtlatte gesteckt und fixiert wurden.




Die Ausfallenden der Deichsel. Sehr stabil, hier könnte beim nächsten Projekt noch etwas Gewicht eingespart werden. 


 Zusätzliche Zurrösen zur Ladungssicherung im Inneren der Box.




Gute Fahrt!


----------



## sigggi (19. Juli 2015)

bibi04 schrieb:


> Hier mal als Anregung und zur Ermutigung aller Tüflter und Bastler mein Selbstbauprojekt.


Sieht gut aus. 
Dafür, dass Du anscheinend keine Möglichkeit hast zu schweissen, hast Du die Sache gut gelöst.
Einzig die Scharniere für die Deichsel sehen nicht so langlebig aus. Doch wenn die mal wackeln, kannst Du das Ganze ja noch mal von M8 auf M10 erweitern u.s.w., u.s.w..
Welchen Schnellspanner hast du für die Aufnahme verwendet?


----------



## bibi04 (19. Juli 2015)

M-Wave Schnellspannachse von einem Online Auktionshaus.
Der Schnellspannmechanismus schnappt nicht besonders geschmeidig, aber für das Pilotprojekt reicht es erstmal. Hab gleich 2 bestellt und das Rad meiner Frau auch ausgestattet.
Was die Deichselscharniere angeht: Da magst Du Recht haben. Habe mir vorher zu diesem Detail auch die meisten Sorgen gemacht, denn es ist - neben der Fixierung der Ausfallenden auf der Achse - der alles entscheidende Punkt bei dem ganzen Projekt. Hab vorher viel rumexperimentiert, z.B. eine Deichselaufnahme aus mehreren alten Innenlagerpatronen und Rohren konstruiert, aber wieder verworfen, da insgesamt zu schwer. Diese recht simple Konstruktion funktioniert erstaunlich gut, und so zäh, wie ich den Edelstahl bei der Bearbeitung erlebt habe, hoffe ich, dass die Gelenke in dieser Bauweise noch einige Meilen überdauern...


----------



## sigggi (19. Juli 2015)

bibi04 schrieb:


> Was die Deichselscharniere angeht: Da magst Du Recht haben. Habe mir vorher zu diesem Detail auch die meisten Sorgen gemacht,


Irgendwann fängt es eventuell langsam an zu wackeln, es wird aber nicht gleich einen Totalausfall geben. Eventuell kannst Du ja eine durchgehende Gewindestange anstatt der zwei Schrauben nehmen, dann ist das Kippmoment an den Schrauben nicht so stark.

Die Aufnahme für das Hinterrad ist eigentlich gut gelöst. Doch wenn Du bei solchen Hohlprofilen Durchgangsschrauben verwendest solltest Du dort Stützhülsen in die Profile einbringen. Dann kannst Du die Schrauben fester anziehen ohne, dass sich das Profil zusammenzieht.


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juli 2015)

Wenn du das vorletzte Bild ansiehst kannst du eine Rundstange zwischen dem oberen und dem unteren Scharnier erkennen.


----------

